# What are the best rated All in One supplements ???



## Ollie_Ebbo (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

I have been taking all in one supplements for a while now, in particular Maximuscle Cyclone and PhD ISO-synergy and have been enjoying the affects.

Is there any other alternatives which work better for your money ?? Or are they the best two for all in one supplements?

Thanks,

Ollie


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Reflex has just launched one stop xtreme, beats the competition by miles. Checkout my log in the echo supplements section

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Both of the above are popular.

Stealth by VPX is highly recommended, great formula.


----------



## Ollie_Ebbo (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks,

I have been looking into it and the reflex and VPX last less than 2 weeks if you keep to the recommended doseage.

Are there any other ones??


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, I'm a fan of Reflex Nutrition One Stop Extreme too, but it has to be said that the original One Stop delivers a little less protein and Carbs but is far cheaper in consequence. I would be inclined to opt for One Stop.

Tom


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

We've just released our new Performance Complete 5kg -

Per serving:

- Creatine Monohydrate - 5g

- Peptide Bonded Glutamine - 6g

- Beta Alanine - 2g

- Citrulline Malate - 1g

- 35.7g Time-Released Protein

- 28.3g Time-Released Carbohydrates

71 servings in each tub, tastes great, mixes easily, and £59.95 for 5kg with free delivery - so just £11.99 per kilo. Literally just went on site today


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the Reflex product too, chocolate is the only flavour I've tried, good post workout shake.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Reflex One Stop Xtreme and USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic are my 2 favourites. Both macro wise add up to be pretty much the same.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic worked well for me I put on size and strength its got a great profile.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Ollie_Ebbo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been taking all in one supplements for a while now, in particular Maximuscle Cyclone and PhD ISO-synergy and have been enjoying the affects.
> 
> ...


I used to use myprotein's hurricane evo I really liked that


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

BBWarehouse said:


> We've just released our new Performance Complete 5kg -
> 
> *Per serving:*
> 
> ...


Makes each tub at least 355kg.

What's the shipping like on those? :tongue:


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

vtec_yo said:


> Makes each tub at least 355kg.
> 
> What's the shipping like on those? :tongue:


Oops lol! Corrected 

We offer FREE UK shipping to most places, and it goes out via DPD so fully tracked and with you within 2 working days. We also have a 9.5/10 rating on Trust Pilot, so you know you're going to get great service.

http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk

Our international shipping rates are here: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/delivery-returns/

Austria - £5.99

Belgium - £4.99

Denmark - £6.99

France - £4.99

Germany - £4.99

Luxembourg - £4.99

Netherlands - £4.99

Portugal - £9.99

Rep of Ireland - £4.99

Spain (mainland ony) - £9.99

Sweden - £9.99


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

What are the benefits of all in ones? I take Maltrodextrin carbs and Total Protein from My Protein. Would I benefit from taking all in one or should I just continue to use what I am using?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> What are the benefits of all in ones? I take Maltrodextrin carbs and Total Protein from My Protein. Would I benefit from taking all in one or should I just continue to use what I am using?


bump


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Convenience. Some people just want to buy one tub with everything in it


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Is it better what I am doig then by taking them individually or are the all in ones better?


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

I used to use cyclone too mate, I always found it really good. Switched to feel free nutrition's all day recovery which is pretty much the same but much cheaper


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

You could try oats in whey as a meal replacement low gi carbs which has the benefitd of carbs, inc some fish oil tablets or oils and you almost have a proper meal and will cost you LESS


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

I used to love cyclone had it for ages but dont like the prices anymore


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

A-Z multi vitaminsreally helps me, omega 3's and Vitamin D all from simply supplements. Good dosage at great prices. Considering an all in one powder soon with protein etc if I find the right value.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

gummyp said:


> Convenience. Some people just want to buy one tub with everything in it


Exactly, if you look at Performance Complete as an example it's got all you need in terms of:

- Creatine Monohydrate

- Glutamine

- Beta Alanine

- Citrulline Malate

If you were to buy little tubs of these separately, plus protein and carbs, you'd be into an £100 order or so. Performance Complete is half that, and works well as either a Meal Replacement for between meals or a great post-workout shake as it's got some time-released carbs and time-released protein to kick start recovery.

If you're a young lad, love training, but it isn't the only thing you do, then it makes a good option. A lot of guys don't want to spend more than £50 a month or so on supplements, and this works out at £30 a month with the 71 servings per tub.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

BBWarehouse said:


> Exactly, if you look at Performance Complete as an example it's got all you need in terms of:
> 
> - Creatine Monohydrate
> 
> ...


I might give this a try mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Matt_tuff said:


> Futuresupplements.co.uk is who I use, seem very competitive on pricing and delivery was quick


Reported. Spammer


----------

